# Thermo side effects no same as steroids



## jimbobmessi1986 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi guys looking for some help Iv been taking thermobol but stopped threw the caffeine giving me to much anxiety do you think a course of test Winnie and masteron will course same effects or is it totally different. Goin to be first cycle in three years and I'm sensitive to caffeine dats why stopped thermobol thanks


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

you cant compare caffeine with aas , they are two completely different things.


----------



## jimbobmessi1986 (Feb 7, 2016)

Cheers for advice I ment the orals anavar or winstroll but cheers appreciate it


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

var and winny are steriods and nothing like a crap over the counter 'fat burner'


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe you should try add l-theanine (double dose of caffeine)


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

You might try ALCAR for what you are after.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

I've heard that Thermobol is nearly as anabolic as putting chicken and beef in the same pot.

I hope you're PCT'd OP.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Jason Gray said:


> I've heard that Thermobol is nearly as anabolic as putting chicken and beef in the same pot.
> 
> I hope you're PCT'd OP.


 Beef & chicken in his first cycle?

You hardcore

S


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Beef & chicken in his first cycle?
> 
> You hardcore
> 
> S


 I know I'm loco esse but not loco enough to run something as anabolic as Thermobol, ever.

Saying that I actually went on to run a cycle where I made and ate, every day meat balls using beef, pork and lamb.

PCT was a fu**ing nightmare I had to start going gym. But on 15lbs of straight adipose though.


----------

